
The 501 Developer Manifesto - mpweiher
https://501manifesto.dev/
======
dvtrn
_To us it is just a job, but we still do it well._

THANK you. I’m feeling the same moment of “I’m not alone!” reading this
manifesto that I did when someone here on HN pointed me to nohello

